# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С 8-м марта!!!

## Sanych

*С праздником 8-ое марта, милые дамы!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Греет солнышко и припекает, 
Уже мороз никого не пугает. 
Мы, мужчины, опять осознали, 
Что без женщин совсем бы пропали! 
Мамы, бабушки, сестры, племяшки, 
Сослуживицы и одноклашки, 
Дочки, внученьки, жены, любимые
Будьте счастливы, женщины милые!_

----------


## Sanych

Присоединяйтесь к поздравления пока не поздно

----------


## vova230

Спешу присоединиться.

----------

